# The countdown begins



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longest day of the year, winter is on its way.......thankfully.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's was 82 here @ 6am.

I would love a 80F swing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, the thread should be called "Winters Kummings"..... And October is not far away eh....


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

It's 92 here right now. Screw this


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I was thinking this the other day, how many days till snowplowing season.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2145018 said:


> I was thinking this the other day, how many days till snowplowing season.


Mid - Late October is our typical first plow of the season.....
Have had late September so labor day pre snow season activitys start.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow what a bunch of complainers. Now its too hot pretty soon your going to be *****ing about "its too cold" and "ok the lake effect machine can stop at anytime now"


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

DeVries;2145036 said:


> Wow what a bunch of complainers. Now its too hot pretty soon your going to be *****ing about "its too cold" and "ok the lake effect machine can stop at anytime now"


Haha haha, you called (him out) it!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries;2145036 said:


> Wow what a bunch of complainers. Now its too hot pretty soon your going to be *****ing about "its too cold" and "ok the lake effect machine can stop at anytime now"


Don't you have some klompen to carve?

PS I will never complain about it being too cold. Unless I am at one of the poles. If it never got over 65° in the summer, life would be grand. Personally, I don't think it's cold until it drops to aroond 10°, then it is starting to get chilly.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

temp this am, 63*:waving:


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

92 here yesterday 74 here today....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Broncslefty7;2145053 said:


> 92 here yesterday 74 here today....


Same here, slightly warmer, about 79


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

New year, same bs. Tore my left bicep working. Matches my right one now. Yeah......winter can come anytime now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Broncslefty7;2145053 said:


> 92 here yesterday 74 here today....


I'm in Oxford CT and it's 85* and humid as hell, can't wait to get back home to my dry climate......


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just go out tonight and find some nice EAST COAST craft beers. And some sea food. Life could be worse ya no.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

There is nothing in Oxford, Have fun. go to stonington tons of good restaurants down there.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I started to think about snow 2 weeks ago. Probably cause we never really got much to plow last season. 

Sucks to hear about the bicep bob.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Good news.

















We another day closer.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I will admit, I do tend to cry about the cold and heat, I all so know 10* is much easier to deal with then 92*and high humidity like it's been here. I can dress for the cold, You can only escape to the AC in the heat.

Furthermore the city officials are staying at city hall in the AC and no work is coming out. This last 3 weeks been the slowest I can remember. Looking forward to early snowy cold mornings again.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NW Wyo is nice and cool.....

Yesterday's U.S. Extremes

W. Yellowstone, MT KWYS 32 °F 
W. Yellowstone, MT KWYS 32 °F 
Stanley, ID KSNT 32 °F 
Pinedale, WY KPNA 33 °F 
Afton Municipal Airport, WY KAFO 33 °F 
Truckee-Tahoe, CA KTRK 35 °F 
Jackson, WY KJAC 35 °F 
Yellowstone, WY KP60 35 °F 
Big Piney, WY KBPI 37 °F 
Meacham, OR KMEH 37 °F


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2147278 said:


> NW Wyo is nice and cool.....
> 
> Yesterday's U.S. Extremes
> 
> ...


No "wicked" pics to go along with these fun facts?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Just for ewe........


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's a balmy 93 here.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

:laughing: :laughing::laughing: I hope them are hoof prints, They look like boot prints.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Somebody needs to increase their ruffage intake


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG;2147299 said:


> :laughing: :laughing::laughing: I hope them are hoof prints, They look like boot prints.


Get some glasses so you can see or you guys wear some messed up boots back there......



Randall Ave;2147300 said:


> Somebody needs to increase their ruffage intake


I'm pretty sure too mulch roughage in your diet does result in this type of consistency.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Going to take an awful lot of rain to float that turd.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2147311 said:


> Going to take an awful lot of rain to float that turd.


Moisture content of the turd determines how mulch rain is require to float said turd.......... it's simple turd physics.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF;2147316 said:


> Moisture content of the turd determines how mulch rain is require to float said turd.......... it's simple turd physics.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: A dam would have to break to float that!!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice weather here


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

We hit 104 here today without humidity. Somewhere in Virginia by school was 112. Stupid


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Good evening all!

I figure I would offer a update to all sweaty old az.....men

We are 12 hours closer than we were 12 hours ago.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hit the mid 80's with 22% humidity today. 

In aboot 3-4wks fresh snow will be on the peaks, quake tree's will start to turn and snow will be a reality in aboot 10-11wks.


Some historical data.......
Autumn Snow Information



Earliest Date of First Snow: September 3, 1961 
Latest Date of First Snow: November 21, 1934 
Average Date: October 19th 


First Measurable Snow Last 10 Years:
November 11, 2014
October 18, 2013
October 5, 2012
October 25, 2011
November 15, 2010
October 21, 2009
November 14, 2008
October 22, 2007
October 18, 2006
October 10, 2005


Spring Snow Information 




Earliest Date of Last Snow: March 4, 1887 
Latest Date of Last Snow: June 12, 1947 
Average Date: April 26th 


Date of Last Measurable Snow Last 10 Years:

May 10, 2015

May 12, 2014
May 2, 2013
April 3, 2012
May 11, 2011
May 12, 2010
April 27, 2009
May 14, 2008
April 14, 2007
May 10, 2006

Autumn Freeze Information




Earliest Date of First Freeze:

September 8, 1962


Latest Date of First Freeze:

November 15, 1944


Average Date: (since 1872)

October 7th





First Freeze Last 10 Years:

October 3, 2014

October 4, 2013

October 5, 2012

October 17, 2011

October 27, 2010

October 2, 2009

October 13, 2008

October 8, 2007

September 18, 2006

October 5, 2005


Spring Freeze Information



Earliest Date of Last Freeze: 
April 5, 1977

Latest Date of Last Freeze: 
Jun 8, 2007

Average Date: (since 1872) 
May 4th



Latest Freeze for the past 10 Years:
May 11, 2015

May 14, 2014

May 5, 2013 

April 16, 2012

May 5, 2011

May 13, 2010

May 5, 2009

May 11, 2008

June 8, 2007

May 10, 2006


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a quick update:

We are that much closer to the 1st event. As Elephant Man has pointed out, his 1st events are historically closer then most of us living in the civilized world. 

Don't be lax'd, prepare now....the cold is near


"Winter is coming"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Elephant man......lol.

Have to change his name in my phone from "Banned".


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The Elephant knows........ plus he has massive junk....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Are you an elephant urologist? Proctologist?

Or are you into elephant husbandry?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2147552 said:


> Are you an elephant urologist? Proctologist?
> 
> Or are you into elephant husbandry?


Neither.........actually never been around them mulch but there are a few similarity's....... like intelligent, large in stature, powerful, family orientated, etc.........


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ummmm, doesn't sound like any if this has anything to do with the countdown to winter


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

New terminology for winter storms.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok elephant man,

It can snow on any day in the "high" countery.

Speaking of that, don't you live in CO?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan;2147560 said:


> ummmm, doesn't sound like any if this has anything to do with the countdown to winter


Since pachyderms create large amount of methane gas due to their high fiber diets its plausible they have an effect on weather....... Or in laments terms......just roll with it....



Mark Oomkes;2147562 said:


> New terminology for winter storms.


Better than lame names......



SnoFarmer;2147564 said:


> Ok elephant man,
> 
> It can snow on any day in the "high" countery.
> 
> Speaking of that, don't you live in CO?


Yes it can and yes I doo.....and it's awesome, thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan;2147560 said:


> ummmm, doesn't sound like any if this has anything to do with the countdown to winter


Contrary to belief, if you carefully examined my posting, it's all about the upcoming winter......"winter is coming".....based on Kings of Throne, they have said it repeatedly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2147580 said:


> Contrary to belief, if you carefully examined my posting, it's all about the upcoming winter......"winter is coming".....based on Kings of Throne, they have said it repeatedly.


Unfortunately, we know that Buffy is king of the urinal.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2147581 said:


> Unfortunately, we know that Buffy is king of the urinal.


How long till you hit 10,000 posts???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2147582 said:


> How long till you hit 10,000 posts???


I already have......several times.

If it wasn't for that meddling Mr Evil Delete.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2147584 said:


> I already have......several times.
> 
> If it wasn't for that meddling Mr Evil Delete.


Like you had nothing to do with it..........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave;2147582 said:


> How long till you hit 10,000 posts???


He thinks he will.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2147584 said:


> I already have......several times.
> 
> If it wasn't for that meddling Mr Evil Delete.


, I can forward you a pm that may apply to your situation.

Meg,


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Brandnew excavator with A/c, I'm not complaining,
But I do miss using my JD 6105R


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dip down into the 60s overnight first time in a long time

"Winter's coming"


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Same here, Felt good had to turn the AC off in the truck. 80's & 90's and high humidity this week tho.  I hate it when somebody that works in a office all day sez the heat don't bother them.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

These high humidity days are getting tiresome. Today's not to bad tho. Always a good day in Jersey!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave;2147665 said:


> These high humidity days are getting tiresome. Today's not to bad tho. Always a good day in Jersey!


Good to see you're taking your meds.........


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The meds I need are only available in certain states, legally that is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder, we just start the bottom 1/3 of the year.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo said:


> Just a friendly reminder, we just start the bottom 1/3 of the year.


said, chicken little.

no plowabel events until Halloween..&

First Day of Winter

Wednesday, December 21, 2016


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Just a friendly reminder, we just start the bottom 1/3 of the year.


What planet do you live on? Do you use a different calendar that has 15 months?

Last time I checked, planet earth has 12 months. So the bottom 1/3 would start September 1.

What a blooming idiot. :hammerhead::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:Thumbs Up

Must be that Miller Lite\water swill you drink. With a straw.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

i think this is the moron smiley?:terribletowel:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> i think this is the moron smiley?:terribletowel:


I would agree, except I found a pic of SF, which I think takes the cake...










and, ok, I am DONE taking this thread of topic


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well in three weeks, time to start to get my Fords ready. Going to try to do this s little early this year. Nice morning today, 58' out. I'm off to gang country by the city.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

hahaha, ^:terribletowel:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I see everyone is up early today.:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Randall Ave said:


> Well in three weeks, time to start to get my Fords ready. Going to try to do this s little early this year. Nice morning today, 58' out. I'm off to gang country by the city.


same here, nothing gets attention until the month ends in berrrrrr.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Randall Ave said:


> I see everyone is up early today.:waving:


yea, i was up around 5am.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Already past the summer halfway point...

Mentally preparing myself to get ready to get ready for the snow season!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Something to do with summer. Just came home, well I was home, at bar now. [email protected] deer ate all the tops off my tomato plants. Need Buff and that fancy rifle.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Something to do with summer. Just came home, well I was home, at bar now. [email protected] deer ate all the tops off my tomato plants. Need Buff and that fancy rifle.


Put up electric fence to keep the deer oot or get a big mangy horny dog......


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Gonna look into the fence. I text him all the time.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Randall Ave said:


> Something to do with summer. Just came home, well I was home, at bar now. [email protected] deer ate all the tops off my tomato plants. Need Buff and that fancy rifle.


I have mine fenced in,

Then a second fence around that,

Then I let my dogs run in that space between them.

That and I have a couple of bow hunters out back, ( city hunt, no limit.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A suppressed .22mag and a well place shot you'll have bambi jerky.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What planet do you live on? Do you use a different calendar that has 15 months?
> 
> Last time I checked, planet earth has 12 months. So the bottom 1/3 would start September 1.
> 
> ...


I use the plow man's calendar. Contracts start Nov 1 or Nov 15.

Moron.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> I use the plow man's calendar. Contracts start Nov 1 or Nov 15.
> 
> Moron.


Still doesn't add up Patty.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1/3 of year....12÷4=3

The 12 represents how many months in a calendar year

So if I divide by 4, I get 3. 

So every 4 or 1/3 represents 4 months. So 4 months consist of August, September, October, November.

I wrote this post slowly for those to comprehend slowly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> 1/3 of year....12÷4=3
> 
> The 12 represents how many months in a calendar year
> 
> ...


But you said you go by the plowman's calendar which starts either Nov 1 or Nov 15.............................epic fail you moron.

:terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:

This is as bad as arguing with a union monkey.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But you said you go by the plowman's calendar which starts either Nov 1 or Nov 15.............................epic fail you moron.
> 
> :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:
> 
> This is as bad as arguing with a union monkey.


Ya, et louke like tha :terribletowel: use ta new comon core math, eh


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I use the plow man's calendar. Contracts start Nov 1 or Nov 15.
> 
> Moron.


My contracts run 10/1 - 6/1......So in theory my down time is aboot 1/3 of a year/12month period.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

There's snow Ye old Snow hill this morn....

http://arapahoebasin.com/ABasin/snow-conditions/web-cams.aspx


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well it's 90 here today. But it got s little quiet. Went to the parts store, got new rotors, calipers, pads, and ball joints for the front. And Ford just dropped off all new rear brake lines. Might as well replace them now.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Well it's 90 here today. But it got s little quiet. Went to the parts store, got new rotors, calipers, pads, and ball joints for the front. And Ford just dropped off all new rear brake lines. Might as well replace them now.


It's Friday and hot, Give it a break, I'm working Sat.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's my F350. The F250 just blew a trans cooler line. I haven't done nothing with tools in 2 days. Cleaned the shop yesterday. Today I'm a secretary. Doing invoices all day. The lady that works here been out sick.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> That's my F350. The F250 just blew a trans cooler line. I haven't done nothing with tools in 2 days. Cleaned the shop yesterday. Today I'm a secretary. Doing invoices all day. The lady that works here been out sick.


Ya I ordered my tranny cooler lines Thursday of last week, just received them yesterday on my F350. Parts guys blew smoke like a MoFo.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm going to paint all mine today. 2 coats of Rustoleum, can't hurt.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Personally I don't think we are going to get much snow this season, unless something changes. We're are low in the rain Dept as it is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Personally I don't think we are going to get much snow this season, unless something changes. We're are low in the rain Dept as it is.


Pattern changed for us........we've been getting copious amounts of rain of late.

Started summer aroond 4" above normal due to a wet spring, dropped back to normal because we had little to no rain in June and most of July, now we're up a good 4" again.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just painted all my new lines, mabey they will not rust as fast. Picture will not load, file to big. I'm not that tech savy. How do you resize a picture? I'll throw this in the tech column.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And the countdown begins once again.........let's hope we actually have winter this year.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

we had a decent on in CT last year but more is always better, especially since im loader shopping..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And the countdown begins once again.........let's hope we actually have winter this year.


Eye sea ewe're celebrating in the bunker......


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Eye sea ewe're celebrating in the bunker......
> 
> View attachment 172473


Sure....


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Seriously? Today is the first day of summer, lets celebrate that and not the return of winter yet.
To me I start thinking winter end of September.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Seriously? Today is the first day of summer, lets celebrate that and not the return of winter yet.
> To me I start thinking winter end of September.


You're kind of a grinch...........we had 4 or 5 days of 90° or better. Bring on the snow!!!!!!!! lowblue:lowred:lowblue:lowred:lowblue:lowred:Thumbs Up

BTW, you sound like my wife.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

snow snow snow..... lowblue:lowblue:lowblue::bluebounce::clapping: cant wait. the summer pool business will wear you out in a matter of weeks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Anything involving summer will wear you out in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I hear ya on that. I have a meeting this week with a distributor for a non corrosive liquid de icer. My guys looked at me like I was crazy


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Been 60's and sunny last few days, I will finish anything started today. Whoever was doing that rain dance got tired. I'll be caught up and not under the gun.  Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

O better than that I can invoice for jobs that should of been done 2 - 3 weeks ago. :redbounce:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

DeVries said:


> Seriously? Today is the first day of summer, lets celebrate that and not the return of winter yet.
> To me I start thinking winter end of September.


All winter I think about hurricane season, all summer I think about winter.

Better then 80% of my paycheck comes from weather.

Let it snow, or flood.....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe you will get something out of that storm Cindy down on the gulf coast. Alabamy is getting crushed.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks right .
as far as js flow is concerned

Maybe upper 30's minot ND to upper 40's through MN


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Earlier in the weak et was high 90's today et's topped oot at 57*.... still have sum hot weather a head but a brake in the heat is a happy ting....


----------

